# Anyone have a good GPS map on disc?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I am looking for a new mapping system for my PC thay is compatible with Magellan.


----------



## Stink finger (Feb 6, 2010)

I use Mapsend topo 3D by Magellan


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

When I was hunting with Tony Tebbe he mentioned a map download that he bought from somewhere. It was some sort of sportsman map that showed public land and stuff similar to how the lake maps show the areas around a lake.

You might try sending him a message to see if he can fill you in. Looked nice to me though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, I have a magellan topo but it is from 2002 version 4.2 d, I was hoping that they had an updated version. That said I think I'll send a messagr to Tony and see what he uses.


----------

